# 1st Clomid cycle and confused



## **Ceri** (Feb 9, 2010)

hi everyone,

I am very new to all this.  Firstly thank you all for all your posts and I have really enjoyed and stayed sane reading all your posts, and feel a little more normal as a result.

I have started my first Clomid Cycle this month, after 2 years TTC naturally with no luck.  My cycle is all over the place from 20 - 49 days since TTC, before that it was 31 days.  Last year I had 2  x 21 day progesterone tests that came back 14 and 17, so off I went to the clinic, lost 16 pounds and started on Clomid.

I am a little confused as to where I am at the moment, my first scan d13, there were 10 follicles between 6 - 11 mm, d17 three follicles on the Right ovary  14, 10,11, at this point they were very pleased and said although there was a chance that all three could mature we were ok to try this month.  My third scan d20 they found 1 follicle 23mm, lining 14mm, the scanning nurse thought this was a good sign, but dr's are not happy with this.  I don't really know what this means.  I have had a d24 progesterone which I am waiting on the results for.  They are thinking they may up the dose of Clomid for month 2.

Has anyone else got a little more experience of clomid that could shed any light, I know it's a bit hit or miss until they can get an idea of my cycle.


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Ceri  

Don't think I can answer all your questions but I can tell you that it is perfectly normal to have lots of follicles on the first scan but then only 1 or 2 or maybe 3 at following scans that dominate.  This is similar to what happens in a normal cycle several follicles start to ripen but usually only 1 or 2 grow bigger and at this point the smaller ones shrink away.

It can take time to get the doseage right on clomid so stick with it     The docs usually knwo what they are doing as they will see lots of different peoples reactions to clomid.  I found that trusting my docs was the right thing to do.  If they say up the dose they must have a reason.  Maybe they want you to ovulate earlier in the cycle?

Even when you have ovulated sometimes the empty follicle is still there and my clinic told me that you can tell this on the scan by looking for wobbly edges around the follicle.  Before the follicle has ovulated they are always smooth.

Good luck for the blood test results hope they show you have ovulated because this is another step nearer your goal      Even better hope it has worked for you first time   


Jenny xx


----------



## **Ceri** (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Jenny,

Until about a month ago I had no idea about all these follicles etc so I have found it very interesting but V confusing.  Progesterone was up to 33.1 on day 24, which I think is pretty good, so just gotta to keep everything crossed for the next week or so and if not at least I know what to expect next month.


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

That is a good progesterone result - good luck      Hope you get lucky first time


----------

